# لاستعادة الملفات المحذوفة من جهازك الشخصى والكارت الميمورى(شرح مبسط)



## الآنسة هيفاء (31 أغسطس 2011)

*[FONT=أحمر]لاستعادة الملفات المحذوفة من جهازك الشخصى والكارت الميمورى[/FONT]*


 [FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر]*الصيغة : EXE*[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر]*الاصدار :V2.4

 *[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]





[FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر]*وظيفة البرنامج *[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر]*يقوم هاذا البرنامج الرائع باستعادة كل الملفات*[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر]*والحافظات باختصار كل المحذوف من بطاقة*[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر]*الذاكرة ايا كان نوعها 

*[/FONT]



​[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر]*طريقة عمل البرنامج*[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]

 [FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر]*في البداية نقوم بفتح البرنامج ذو الامتداد*[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر]*ومن ثم *[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر]*نقوم بالذهاب الى القائمة العلوية ونختار القائمة*[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر]*بعد ذللك نقوم باختيار الامر*[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر]*ومن ثم نحدد الدرايف*[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر]*الموجود به كرت الذاكرة بعد ذللك سوف تظهر لك نافذة*[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر]*تحتوي على خيارين*[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر]*من الافضل*[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر]*اختيار الخيار الثاني اسفل الصندوق لانه يبحث عن البيانات*[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر]*المحذوفة مهما كان عمرها ومن ثم نظغط*[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر]*تلقائيا بعد ان يقوم البرنامج بعمل بحث عن جميع البيانات *[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر]*المحذوفة من كرت الذاكرة*[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر]*سوف تظهر لك لستة بجميع البيانات المحذوفة في الجزء اليسار *[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر]*من الشاشة قم بتضليل الملف او المجلد المطلوب استعادته ومن *[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر]*ثم اظغط على زر الماوس الايمن واختار الامر*[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر]*سوف يطلب *[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر]*منك ان تحدد المسار ( المكان المراد الحفظ فيه ) في اول مرة فقط مع*[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر]*العلم انه لا يمكن الحفظ في نفس الكرت بطريقة مباشرة بل تحفظه*[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر]*في مجلد على جهاز الحاسوب ومن ثم تعمل له كوبي على كرت الذاكرة*[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]







[FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر]*النسخة مجربة ومش محتاجة أي سيريال*[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر][FONT=أحمر]*




/\
/\
حـمـل مـن هـنا






حجم الملف : 264 ك.ب






*[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (1 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## an_isma43 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا للك على البرناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامج


----------



## tuald (15 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا على البرنامج


----------



## rafea1978 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا عال المجهود الرائع


----------



## الآنسة هيفاء (11 مارس 2012)




----------



## حجي الكبير (12 مارس 2012)

*السلام علكم بارك الله فيكم انشالله مستمرين بالمشاركات*


----------

